# Coconut Milk Powder



## coffeekitten (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm trying to test a new recipe for whole grain coconut cupcakes and it calls for coconut milk powder. We have found the product available online through King Arthur but my boss thinks its too expensive. I have thought about substituting regular coco milk but there is not enough liquid in the recipe to replace. I have called King Arthur's Baker's hotline but they have no suggestions as to what to substitute. Only that you can't substitute regular milk powder because it is mostly protein. The breakdown of the coco milk is approximately 5/6 fat and 1/6 sugar. Does any one have any suggestions as to what else I can substitute for this?

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It's readily available at Asian Grocers at reasonable prices. 

Phil


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You should post the formula. Without the formula we can't tell for sure what the fat is for.


----------



## tri2cook (Nov 25, 2007)

The best price I've been able to find for it is $4.67/lb. at wildernessfamilynaturals.com but you have to buy the 33 lb. box to get that price which is more than I'd use in... forever. The price is $6.95/lb for 5 lbs. and $7.95/lb. for individual lbs. which is still better than anywhere else I've found it. I love the stuff, it gives a serious coconut hit to anything without adding liquid or artificial flavoring.


----------

